# Ryobi DA



## MBRuss

Got an email from Ryobi today with this on it. "Coming soon", but could be interesting for those of us with Ryobi tools and batteries already.

https://uk.ryobitools.eu/power-tool...care+2020&utm_term=product&utm_content=r18p-0

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Says it is dual action but not clear that it is a true dual action or simply a random orbital (as most of the cordless offerings tend to be).


Also I cannot find on the spec sheet the throw of the machine.

So two fundamental pieces of info missing.


----------



## MBRuss

I thought random orbital and dual action were the same thing?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

https://itsbetterwaxed.com/blogs/de...h-dual-action-random-orbit-and-rotary-buffers

A free spinning polisher is strictly speaking a random orbital polisher.


----------



## MBRuss

Doesn't mention dual action though. As far as I'm aware a DA and a random orbital are the same thing. Dual action referring to the fact that the pad both spins and oscillates.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

The Ryobi advert say dual action

The link I posted lists dual action under the "forced rotation dual action" section.

I am confused by your comment that says "doesn't mention dual action"?

In my opinion dual action is due to two actions: Forced rotation and orbital movement. The dual action will always be in operation.

With a random orbital, if too much pressure is applied, the rotation stops thus resulting in only 1 action i.e. orbital motion.


----------



## Shiny

Likely to be cheap as chips if you already have the batteries :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

fatdazza said:


> The Ryobi advert say dual action
> 
> The link I posted lists dual action under the "forced rotation dual action" section.
> 
> I am confused by your comment that says "doesn't mention dual action"?
> 
> In my opinion dual action is due to two actions: Forced rotation and orbital movement. The dual action will always be in operation.
> 
> With a random orbital, if too much pressure is applied, the rotation stops thus resulting in only 1 action i.e. orbital motion.


That's not my understanding of it. I've never understood DA to mean forced rotation. I'm pretty sure everyone refers to most orbital polishers as DA's even if they're not forced rotation.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Doesn't mean everyone is correct.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389668&highlight=dual+action


----------



## MBRuss

fatdazza said:


> Doesn't mean everyone is correct.
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389668&highlight=dual+action


Interesting. Does beg the question why the term "forced rotation" exists if it just means DA. I think the common understanding is that DA is any orbital polisher, then you have either free spinning or forced rotation within that. Whether or not that's technically correct.

Anyway, back to the Ryobi, I would suspect that it's a freespinning machine and probably has an 8mm orbit. I can't see them doing forced rotation and/or long throw.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

The dewalt cordless offering is a random orbital with a 15mm throw,

The makita cordless offering has a 5.5mm throw, but is a true DA with the choice of forced rotation or not

Will be interesting to see what the Ryobi is. Surprised they do not state it as it is a pretty fundamental factor in a choice of polisher.


----------



## MBRuss

fatdazza said:


> The dewalt cordless offering is a random orbital with a 15mm throw,
> 
> The makita cordless offering has a 5.5mm throw, but is a true DA with the choice of forced rotation or not
> 
> Will be interesting to see what the Ryobi is. Surprised they do not state it as it is a pretty fundamental factor in a choice of polisher.


Indeed. I guess they will provide more info once it's available next month.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

A lot of great information on machine types in Steampunk's guide below: 

How-To: Choosing a Machine Polisher, Pt.2

Alan W


----------



## vsideboy

Shiny said:


> Likely to be cheap as chips if you already have the batteries :thumb:


Even better if you have cheaper brand batteries that fit Ryobi :lol:

Will keep an eye out for these officially coming out then. Thanks for highlighting buddy


----------



## LeeH

Hope Dewalt brings a cordless version out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH

They have!

https://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/de...rushless-125mm-dual-action-polisher-body-only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza

LeeH said:


> Hope Dewalt brings a cordless version out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


see post 11 :thumb:

Would prefer a forced drive like the makita though


----------



## LeeH

I’m not investing in another platform so the Makita is a no go for me. 

I have a flex 3401, just like the idea of having something I can quickly grab at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MBRuss

LeeH said:


> I'm not investing in another platform so the Makita is a no go for me.
> 
> I have a flex 3401, just like the idea of having something I can quickly grab at times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same. I was considering the Flex battery polisher, but I don't know I'd use it enough to justify it and to keep the batteries healthy. My Ryobi batteries get used regularly enough between all the various tools I have, and I have 4 batteries already, so if the body-only tool is a reasonable price then I'll be seriously tempted.

I might even shoot them an email today for extra info.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbox

8mm throw. I am going to give one a try, still really sure if it’s forced rotation


----------



## jetbox

Search motorverso for a review


----------



## fatdazza

Tried google but no luck. Pls could you post a link?


----------



## MrMatt

Looks to be about £85 if this site is to be believed...

https://whattool.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=137

Reviewed here: https://www.motorverso.com/ryobi-one-dual-action-polisher-review-r18p/


----------



## fatdazza

arrrrrrrr - motorverso, not motoverso :lol:


Sorry for my inane post


----------



## LeeH

That dewalt looks great on the a you tube review. 

I’ve been hankering to replace my 3401 with the Cordless flex but the cost is high and it’s another battery platform. 

Why is it so more expensive? Yes it may be a little better built inside but I have a full range of dewalt tools from grinders to strimmers that have had a hard life. All working well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MBRuss

Blimey, under £100 is a great price for this.

Not sure how good it will be for me as it seems like I was right about the 8mm orbit and freespinning nature, but it would be great for quickly applying a wax or running an AIO over the car.

Pretty sure this will be in my Xmas stocking this year!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1

Watching with interest.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

LeeH said:


> I've been hankering to replace my 3401 with the Cordless flex but the cost is high and it's another battery platform.
> 
> Why is it so more expensive? Yes it may be a little better built inside but I have a full range of dewalt tools from grinders to strimmers that have had a hard life. All working well.


The Dewalt cordless tools will sell in hundreds of thousands whereas the Flex tools will sell in thousands and hence the development costs per unit will be very different and need to be recouped in the selling price. 

Alan W


----------



## NickA

I've sent a message to Ryobi on Thursday evening about this product as I'm definitely buying one if it's less than a hundred quid!

Let's see if they actually reply though (As they haven't so far) :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

NickA said:


> I've sent a message to Ryobi on Thursday evening about this product as I'm definitely buying one if it's less than a hundred quid!
> 
> Let's see if they actually reply though (As they haven't so far) :thumb:


I've also Tweeted them for info and sent them a message. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA

MBRuss said:


> I've also Tweeted them for info and sent them a message.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Got a reply from Ryobi on Friday. This is their response:

_*Hi Nick,

Thank you for your email.

The pricing of this tool is at the discretion of our retailers so unfortunately I am unable to provided you with a price. It should be in stock in December so keep an eye out on Amazon, CBS Power Tools and Halfords.*_


----------



## MrMatt

I see this has now popped up on one of the tool shops on the web as coming soon and a shade under £90

https://www.direct-powertools.co.uk/Mobile/ryobi-cordless-polisher-r18p-body-only-c2x32623764


----------



## MrMatt

Also on the Amazon at a shade under £100
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086QKDB4X/


----------



## NickA

MrMatt said:


> Also on the Amazon at a shade under £100
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086QKDB4X/


Interesting. Considering that Ryobi told me they weren't expected to be released until December...unless of course that is when Amazon will ship one if you place an order (Which I'm tempted to do) :thumb:


----------



## tictap

Can the backing plate be swapped on these only it states 

'125mm pad size for working with any brand of hook and loop pads'


----------



## Alan W

tictap said:


> Can the backing plate be swapped on these only it states
> 
> '125mm pad size for working with any brand of hook and loop pads'


I had a look at the Technical Info, Operating Manual and Spare Parts List on the Ryobi website and nothing suggests there is a smaller backing plate available.

In fact the original backing plate does not appear to be available as a spare (only their polishing pads and a washer) and removal of it is not mentioned in the Operating Manual.

Alan W


----------



## Woodsmoke

Been looking at battery operated DA for ages that could deal with my super soft and thin non metallic seat paint.. this could be perfect, few polishing pads with an AIO product would probably deal with most of my light marks... amaze balls


----------



## GSB1

Woodsmoke said:


> Been looking at battery operated DA for ages that could deal with my super soft and thin non metallic seat paint.. this could be perfect, few polishing pads with an AIO product would probably deal with most of my light marks... amaze balls


It's only cheap if you already have the batteries and charger to support the bare device, otherwise the cost quickly increases.

If starting from scratch the DeWalt option may be better:






Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsmoke

GSB1 said:


> It's only cheap if you already have the batteries and charger to support the bare device, otherwise the cost quickly increases.
> 
> If starting from scratch the DeWalt option may be better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Nope I'm all over my Ryobi tools in my house, one battery system, drill, jigsaw, mini car vac lol so perfect solution from my POV


----------



## Woodsmoke

Anyone seen any more release dates on this, saw a reasonably written review.


----------



## MBRuss

Supposed to be some time in December...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

Woodsmoke said:


> Anyone seen any more release dates on this, saw a reasonably written review.


Not much to add but I messaged them and they couldn't give me an exact date but did say December.


----------



## tictap

I was told the end of December.


----------



## Woodsmoke

Anyone seen this floating around yet? been keeping my eyes open because it would be a good value solution for me.


----------



## MBRuss

I hadn't seen anything actually available yet, sadly. Not that I'll be doing any polishing until at least spring.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth

I can't find it either. 

I see the dewalt has 2000-5500 RPM. Man i want a cordless polisher!

Anyone try out the new shinemate cordless yet? There 2000-5000 RPM. 

No idea if i really need the extra 500 RPM. The shinemate is about 50-75 pounds cheaper then the dewalt here.


----------



## tictap

In stock now guys, just ordered mine.

Direct-powertools.co.uk


----------



## Radish293

tictap said:


> In stock now guys, just ordered mine.
> 
> Direct-powertools.co.uk


Just had the email. Tempted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrawlings

I’m tempted to get one but does anyone have experience with the ryobi to makita battery adapter you can get. I have 6 makita batteries but don’t want to spend the £250 on the makita da


----------



## Andyblue

If you've already got some of their tools / batteries, then for the £89 it's a no brainer for me - I'd certainly get one...


----------



## jetbox

Ordered mine too. Can’t wait to try it


----------



## NickA

They certainly took some time arriving for sale. I was told December in an email last year from Ryobi. Ah well, finally placed my order after getting the email notification that they were in stock. Ordered the Ryobi bag to ensure I got free delivery as I wasn't too keen on paying £6.95...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Is it the £90 one?


----------



## tictap

NickA said:


> They certainly took some time arriving for sale. I was told December in an email last year from Ryobi. Ah well, finally placed my order after getting the email notification that they were in stock. Ordered the Ryobi bag to ensure I got free delivery as I wasn't too keen on paying £6.95...


Which bag did you go for?


----------



## NickA

Imprezaworks said:


> Is it the £90 one?


Yeah - https://www.cbspowertools.com/ryobi-cordless-polisher-r18p-body-only-c2x32626208


----------



## Imprezaworks

Guess by the time you add batteries etc It becomes quite a bit more?


----------



## NickA

tictap said:


> Which bag did you go for?


This one

I have the same bag for my Ryobi impact driver so it should be fine for the machine, backing plates, pads etc


----------



## tictap

NickA said:


> This one
> 
> I have the same bag for my Ryobi impact driver so it should be fine for the machine, backing plates, pads etc


Thanks, let me know if it fits I thought that one would be a bit small.


----------



## MBRuss

Lol, looks like you buggers bought them all up already! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbox

Mine arrived today. Feels really nice quality and comes with 3 pads too. Not had chance to try it yet though.. will keep you posted when I give it a go


----------



## Suzuki-steve

My ryobi da polisher arrived yesterday, first thing i noticed is ryobi have done away with the black plastic handle ?
After watching this video I wanted to get the machine.


----------



## NickA

tictap said:


> Thanks, let me know if it fits I thought that one would be a bit small.


It fits inside the bag mate (With the battery removed but that's fine for me as I wouldn't leave the battery on it anyway!) :thumb:


----------



## NickA

Suzuki-steve said:


> My ryobi da polisher arrived yesterday, first thing i noticed is ryobi have done away with the black plastic handle ?
> After watching this video I wanted to get the machine.


That's a good point but if you look at my pics from the previous post it would seem that they have done away with the screw holes to allow the handle to be secured to the machine. Maybe it's the US market machines that have the handles included?


----------



## NornIron

Could anyone who has bought the Ryobi confirm whether or not the backing plate can be changed? I’m looking for a good quality cordless DA to use with 3” pads...

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Suzuki-steve

Hmmm it doesn't say anything in the manual about replacing the backing plate but looking at my ryobi polisher the backing plate looks very much like a meguiars DBP5 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars...-/301760981231?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Suzuki-steve

I'm on furlough at the moment so had a wash and clay of my vitara and got the ryobi da polisher out. I'm totally new to machine polishing, never used one before but have been watching lots of video on YouTube to try and learn the basics.
Was a bit unsure what pad to use with the bottle of menzerna 3in1 one step polish....? But decided to try the yellow medium pad!
Started to spread the polish on speed 3,800 and then upped it to 5,800 I was a bit nervous of going full speed &#55357;&#56876; 
Found it quite an enjoyable experience, only done the bonnet at the moment but quite pleased with the result! Might have another play tomorrow.
Only bit I struggled with is my car is white and i couldn't see when the polish was fully worked ?


----------



## Scotty B

What size battery are you using and how long did it last?


----------



## Radish293

My reservation, is the position and shape of the battery places it almost level with the pad and therefore close to the panel being worked. Anyone who has one have any comments. TIA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbox

The battery position is fine and it’s pretty well balanced and very smooth. I would even go as far as saying the battery weight actually helps the feel and balance


----------



## Radish293

jetbox said:


> The battery position is fine and it's pretty well balanced and very smooth. I would even go as far as saying the battery weight actually helps the feel and balance


Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki-steve

Scotty B said:


> What size battery are you using and how long did it last?


I used a 4ah lithium battery and after doing just the bonnet my battery was down to the last bar! Probably spent an hour and a half polishing.


----------



## josje

Today after long waiting it finally arrived did put in a newly charged battery and just hit the switch, very dissapointed.....it makes a strange sound compared to my old cabled meguiars a kind of creaking sound (on all speeds) almost like the bearings already are on holiday.
Anyone else similar experiance?


----------



## MrMatt

Now finally available on amazon for a shade under £90
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086QKDB4X?psc=1


----------



## Rob R

Can anyone confirm if the backing plate is changeable?


----------



## Woodsmoke

I just got mine today, still need to add another battery to my ryobi collection, its for light jobs as i have thin troubled clear coat so will be mostly using primer polishers to remove the light maring and fill what can be most effectively.. So just need to deceide on some pads to get at some point!


----------



## Citromark

Can't fault the Rupes yellow pads myself :buffer::thumb:

Mark


----------



## Woodsmoke

Holy thread resurrection,

Just checking loving my polisher it's plenty for my soft paint and it doesn't do bad on hard paints with a little patience.

My question has anyone found a 3" backing plate to fit this?

Cheers


----------



## Drgoatboy

Bit of a resurrection here but being toying with a ryobi da having a load of other Ryobi kit.
Any long term reviews out there?
Thanks

Drg


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

Hi currently 20% off on the Ryobi site. I have one as well as a Megs 220. Good bit of kit IMHO


----------

